# Predators and other challenges



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, I'm as guilty as the next guy for forgetting we do not all live in the same environment or deal with the same predators.

Here I know that we have Bobcats and way too many feral pigs. And coyotes, dang, I heard them the other night and there has to be a large number back in the woods. We have snakes, venomous and well as non. Of course there are the *****. 

Our weather challenges are the heat and humidity. I talked to my feed guy the other day, he lost one to the heat. I guess I can consider myself as doing a good job keeping my oldies alive. Then there are hurricanes and tropical storms. I haven't had to deal with those. Yet. 

What about the rest of you? What are the challenges you face?


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Foxes, bobcats, raccoons, coyotes, hawks and eagles, neighbors' dogs (not so much any more) . As to weather, bad winter storms and this year, wetness. No snakes that are big enough, at least that I have noticed. I win a few and lose a few...


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

My challenges are about the same as yours Robin although lately my nemesis are the grey rat snakes that keep eating my eggs. We have in the past lost chickens to fox, ***** and dogs. We also have bobcat and black bear in our area and feral pigs. Honestly our coop is close enough to the house that the dogs will alert us if something gets after the chickens at night and there are loaded guns at the ready should they be needed.

We have tropical storms and hurricanes as well although I have been through numerous hurricanes and storms with livestock, up until now that hasn't included chickens. What I will do in that case remains to be seen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whitecat, this is the first time in over 20 years that domestic dogs are not a threat to my birds. It's such a relief not to have to worry about packs of wild dogs showing up to reek havoc. I forgot about the hawks. They're bold here, will land in the tree right over my head. But the birds are secure so they can sit up there all they want.

Zamora, I'm still struggling with that too. If push comes to shove, the birds will go in my spare bedroom that has no carpet.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

*****, coyotes, wild dogs, hawks galore, fox are everywhere, bobcat (or souped up wild cats -Jerry Clower), snakes, fire ants and hogs.
most of these do present a huge problem to my flock while cooped bc the coop is so close to my house. but when free ranging, all bets are off.
I have thick woods all around me but a pretty big open yard.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We have just about every predator known, foxes, *****, skunks, possums, Thanks to government release coyotes, bobcats (rarely, but possible) bears (rarely but get sightings once or twice a year) hawks, eagles, local pet dogs (a pack ganged up and killed my cat about 8 years ago)and snakes most common here are water moccasins and copperheads. Weather challenges high humidity and heat in the summer (triple digits) and periods of below zero temperatures.


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

I must be lucky then. I've got rats and the odd snake to worry about, but the dog takes care of them. We do get hot days with high humidity though but there is a few shady trees for them.


----------

